

A web startup, circa 2004 - whalesalad
http://www.skrenta.com/2011/04/web_startup_circa_2004.html

======
acconrad
2004 was much further back than I'm remembering it. The most amazing part is
that everything there has been REPLACED, not simply upgraded. If I were to
tell you that in 7 years the monitors were slimmer, the servers fit x1000 the
capacity in 1/2 the space, and the printers were all-in-one, you'd be
impressed. If I told you that you could throw out your server and printer, and
run everything entirely off of a laptop and the internet, you'd wonder how
that's physically possible. It's amazing to imagine where we'll be even 5
years from today.

~~~
EdwardMSmith
Oh, its not all that long ago. There were plenty of flat panels in 2004, lots
of all-in-one printers, and "cloud computing" had already been around for
several years in the form of 'Akamai Edge Computing'.

------
ImprovedSilence
That.... is beautiful. Especially the exit 15 months later.

------
mpc
2011 - 1 macbook pro * n-employees. Maybe some nice flat-panels if you're into
that.

------
choogi
"When I was your age, I managed my own web servers."

Nowadays, I can't imagine a startup not running on AWS/GAE/etc.

------
markbao
Wonderfully nostalgic, kinda like old web pages from the mid-1990s.

------
dbuizert
How fast can technology go...

~~~
tomjen3
Yep, CRT monitors where something special - LCD's just doesn't glow like
that...

Of course they also won't fry your eyes.

